# Wallpaper Mac os Mountain Lion



## ON3AL (16 Février 2012)

Hello tout le monde,

le nouveau fond d'écran provenant de Mac Os Mountain Lion est disponible ici :
http://on3al.deviantart.com/art/Moutain-Lion-Official-Wallpaper-285401029

Je viens d'installer la preview dev, donc j'en ai extrait le wallpaper officiel.
Gavez vous


----------



## Arlequin (16 Février 2012)

geeeeeeek powaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## tirhum (16 Février 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> geeeeeeek powaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## nayals (16 Février 2012)

Merci, mais il n'y a qu'un nouveau wallpaper ?


----------



## Arlequin (16 Février 2012)

geeeeeeeek  powaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ON3AL (16 Février 2012)

Non il y a quelques autre fond d'écran, mais c'est celui là que tout le monde voudra car il est sur tout les screens dans les photos d'illustrations..


----------



## Dap-Dap (19 Février 2012)

ou lui, un peu plus contrasté 

http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=modified+galaxy#/d4q0c1c


----------



## Madalvée (19 Février 2012)

C'est nul, il n'est pas adapté à mon 1600*1200 Ok, je sors.


----------



## CBi (20 Février 2012)

Merci beaucoup, c'est de loin le plus beau fond d'écran depuis des lustres, et il va très bien à mon mac, je trouve.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2012)

Merci pour le lien.


----------



## r e m y (21 Février 2012)

CBi a dit:


> Merci beaucoup, c'est de loin le plus beau fond d'écran depuis des lustres, et il va très bien à mon mac, je trouve.


 
C'est quoi ces icones alignées à gauche de l'écran??? tu lui as donné à manger Windows à ton tournesol???

MECREANT!


----------



## CBi (21 Février 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est quoi ces icones alignées à gauche de l'écran??? tu lui as donné à manger Windows à ton tournesol???
> 
> MECREANT!



Non, j'ai juste fait un peu de rangement sur le bureau pour la photo


----------



## kaos (24 Février 2012)

Apple continue dans sa lignée de fond d'écrans n'ayant rien a envier à Window :rateau:

Une nébuleuse , non mais , ils se sont pas casser le cul ! et un faucon avec un coucher de soleil aussi ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (24 Février 2012)

Certes c'est ENCORE une nébuleuse, mais je la trouve autrement plus classe que celle de Lion! Et je trouvais celles de léopards plutôt esthétiques avec leurs reflets roses, mais la nouvelle est encore plus jolie.


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2012)

C'est banal...


----------



## kaos (24 Février 2012)

Ah enfin  ben grave que c'est banal , si c'etait pas apple qui avait sorti ces wallpapers , tout le monde les trouverait immondes . Repensez y , auriez vous un jour imaginé mettre 
un léopard ou un lion en fond d ecran ? non mais ... la honte 

Je ne déroge pas à la règle :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h10 ----------

Pret pour Mac couguar  Montain ?


----------



## Keikoku (24 Février 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Ah enfin  ben grave que c'est banal , si c'etait pas apple qui avait sorti ces wallpapers , tout le monde les trouverait immondes . Repensez y , auriez vous un jour imaginé mettre
> un léopard ou un lion en fond d ecran ? non mais ... la honte
> 
> Je ne déroge pas à la règle :mouais:
> ...



Epique X,D


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (24 Février 2012)

En cherchant "cougar" sur Google, je n'ai trouvé que Madonna, ou Chazal, mais pas d'aussi belles que celle que nous a trouvé Kaos


----------



## kaos (24 Février 2012)

c'est ça d'avoir des doigts de virtuose


----------



## Paradise (24 Février 2012)

Merci pour le lien 
Et surtout merci pour "la couguar" de Kaos


----------



## ï£¿ BenLem (10 Juillet 2012)

C'est vrai que c'est le plus beau depuis un bon moment, surtout le contarsté


----------



## kaos (10 Juillet 2012)

Une sacrée mise a jour hein :love:


----------

